# Yet another newbie!!!



## shmoo75 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi to everyone,

Me and my DH have started TTC this cycle.  I currently have no idea what my normal cycle is as, I was on the pill for 18ys.  My last pill induced AF was 24/02/08 I then had a 41CD.  At Easter I now know I OV'd as, I had EWCM and a dull ache across my lower abdominal but more on my right hand side.  2wks after that AF paid a visit.  I am currently on CD11.  

I have decided to not chart or anything like that for the 1st mth of trying to see what happens then, if no BFP will chart and pee on OVing sticks.

Fingers crossed for us all and hopping to hear of lots of BFP's.  I am   and thinking lots of     .

I will head over to the 2ww ladies.

Thanks for listening to my ramble.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just want to say welcome to fertililty friends and good luck for the 2ww.  Take care, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

When you say you've have started to TTC this cycle, do you mean this is your first month of TTC and that you've not tried previously ?

Maybe you could tell us a little bit more about yourself ?  

Do you have any known infertility issues that you are concerned may effect your chances as this would help to point you in the right direction regards support & advise ?

I hope you find this website helpful & find some relevance in the messages, although obviously the majority of the ladies (and men) on here are not just starting out on their ttc journies but are experiencing some form of infertility issue, most having been ttc for at least a year...some sadly much much longer  so not sure if you may find it all a bit unsettling and inappropriate with all the chat about fertility appointments, hormone blood tests, Clomid and IVF treatments etc as you've obviously not had to go down this road....and hopefully never will !!!

I can understand how daunting it must all seem when you first start ttc...I know that after only a few months of ttc it felt like a lifetime...little did I realise that 5 years later we'd have experienced all that we've been through & still be trying   

As you've only just come off the pill it can take several months for your body to adjust, for your ovaries to reawaken and start ovulating and for your cycles to become regular...it can take a perfectly healthy couple up to a year, sometimes longer, to conceive so if you've only just started ttc this month you've got many months yet before you need to even begin to start worrying...GPs wouldn't start tests or send you for referals until you've been ttc for at least a year.
...I hope that you won't have to experience what the majority of these ladies have been through eg fertility treatments etc and that you conceive quickly with no problems.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## shmoo75 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Pickle & Minxy,

This is the first time I have TTC.  As I said I was on the pill for 18yrs mainly to regulate my periods and to see if moods, really sore boobs and painful bellyaches would hopefully stop or, get better.  The pill did make me regular and the other symtoms I used to get were better or, some months didn't happen at all. 

I am 33 and DH is 35 still young but, time gradually ticking by especially for me.  We have been married 18mths, living together for a total of 4yrs and been a couple for 8yrs.  We both decided that this year was the right time to start trying. 

I understand not everyone falls pg straight away eventhough from what I have read on this site and others I really   that they do as, it is heartbreaking to read what some others have gone through.   I do not want to presume that I will get that BFP in the first mth of trying but, on the other hand like everyone else when they start this journey don't want to have to taake meds ect.

I'm just looking for the right place to start getting support and advice on my journey.  Please advise of best thread to be in as, I dont want to offend or upset anyone. 

Thanks for letting me ramble and any advice is welcome. 

Bye for now

Love
Shmoo
xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

shmoo75 said:


> Hi Pickle & Minxy,
> 
> This is the first time I have TTC. As I said I was on the pill for 18yrs mainly to regulate my periods and to see if moods, really sore boobs and painful bellyaches would hopefully stop or, get better. The pill did make me regular and the other symtoms I used to get were better or, some months didn't happen at all.
> 
> ...


Hi again Shmoo 

I understand your concerns, I really do, it's an exciting but also slightly scary journey your embarking on....but I hope your journey is a very short lived one and that you get that ultimate dream of a positive pregnancy test and subsequently your baby. My main concern is in being sensitive to our members as this website is specifically for support & advise for those with Infertility Issues, who have been trying for quite some time to try to conceive and many, like myself, are going through years of IVF treatment or similar fertility treatment. As you may imagine, it can be incredibly stressful and heartbreaking road to travel, one I wouldn't wish on anyone. This is why I'm concerned that you may not find the messages relevant or helpful as you have only just come off the pill and this is your first month trying to conceive. Sadly, the members on this website are much further down the line and mostly have had to have some form of medical intervention to help them conceive (or as many, like myself, are still trying) and are not at the beginning of their journies like you and this is why I'm unsure which threads you'll find appropriate. 

From what I can gather, neither you or your partner has any fertility issues (please correct me if I've missed something) ? Your first few periods after coming off the pill are likely to be irregular so having a longer first cycle is certainly not unusual....as I mentioned, after years on the pill it can take a while for your ovaries to kick in and realise what they're sposed to be doing ! 

Have you had a little look at some other websites that you may find more relevant for the beginning of your journey ? There's some really helpful sites out there that I think you'll find incredibly useful for hints, tips and guidance 

http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/forumdisplay.php?f=64

http://parenting.ivillage.com/ttc/topics/0,,4rwd,00.html

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception

http://pregnancyandbaby.com/fertility.htm

You may also find this book helpful "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. It gives lots of information on how to chart your temperature, your cervical mucus etc etc. There's also the website www.tcoyf.com

Obviously if you've sadly not conceived within a year and have to start considering further investigations then please please do visit this website but perhaps for now, you'd like to explore the other websites I've suggested as I know they're pretty good (I joined them when first started ttc but unfortunately I've had diagnosed endometrisosis since I was 19 so I knew before I even started that I could have problems). 

I wish you loads of luck and hope that you get your positive result quickly.  

Take care
Natasha 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Shmoom,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  Good luck with you 2ww   .

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Shmoo, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

It is very normal to have slightly irregular periods for a time after finishing the pill, especially if you have been on it a while. I know you are probably anxious to get pregnant ASAP, however please do bear in mind that it takes most couples (about 80%) up to a year to fall pregnant trying naturally - that is, having regular sex 3 times a week - and it is the smaller minority that, sadly, find they need help and these are the lovely supprtive people you will find here on FF.
Most GPs won't even refer you for tests until you have been trying over 2 years! With that in mind, I am not sure how useful you will find the information you can get on FF as most of it revolves around ttc with some form or treatment of known fertilty issues and it can be a little scary and daunting to be faced with that when you should be still at the stage of "enjoying" trying to make a baby (a big part of my sadness over needing IVF to conceive my son is that I didn't have the excitement of knowing, after making love, our act of passion could have created a new life.  )

I would definitely reccomend some of the sites Minxy has suggested and the book she offers. Also try _Fertilty & Conception_ by Zita West, which is packed with lots of information on how to get your body in tip top shape for conception.

You might also want to check out the links I have left for you below:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Empty Arms - What Infertility Is Like ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## shmoo75 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Minxy, Caz & Emsy,

Thanks for your advice.  I will definatly be checking out some of those web sites you've recommended.

I was concerned about my posting here as, I have only just began my journey and, I did not want to upset or offend anyone.

I am off to check out some of those web sites and I will be popping back to say hi and hopefully find all the lovely ladies on the 2ww site have had their   .

Again thank you for your advice and I will see you all soon.

  for   for all.

Love 

Shmoo
XXXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your understanding and sensitivity 

I sincerely wish you lots of luck with ttc and hope that your journey is a quick & easy one (and enjoyable of course  ).....and in the nicest possible way, hope that we don't see you back here in a year !!   

Take care
Natasha


----------

